# Indexer for the Jet



## Paul in OKC (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, I have gotten some time and am hopeing to have an indexer that will work on the Jet mini lathe ready for trial soon. I'll try to take a pic before I send it to the 'guinee pig' person.


----------



## penhead (Mar 29, 2005)

Paul,
When this works (notice I didnot say if) sure hope you will keep in mind those of us who had our name on your list for vises...I for one could live without the vise...but an indexer for my Jet mini would be somewhere the other side of awesome[]


----------



## pen-turners (Mar 29, 2005)

I have an indexer for my Jet Mini that I got off Ebay last year but have not used it yet.  It basically is an arm that hooks into an existing bolt hole on the bottom of the Jet mini and then has a delrin disc that screws into the headstock wheel and provides indexing capabilities.  I can photograph it and post if needed.  Not sure who produced this.

Chris


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 29, 2005)

I put my name on that list years ago,
when he was just starting to think about it. []


----------



## Fred in NC (Mar 29, 2005)

Paul, I like the indexer wheel to go inboard over the spindle.  It can be secured with the chuck, faceplate, or a nut.  This means a 1" hole in the indexing plate.  

I have an idea on how to make a simple spring loaded indexing arm if you like to hear it.  Just email me.


----------



## pen-turners (Mar 29, 2005)

Here is the picture.  The Ebay usere was jrbeall from bealltool.com and don't know if they ever made these commercially available.






<br />





<br />


I'm gonna have to get mine out and try some inlay with it.

Chris


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 29, 2005)

this first one is being made using the face plate that came with the lathe. I have drilled index holes in  it and am making a bracket with a spring loaded pin. Also a part that will fit the tool rest hole and hold a drill.


----------



## Fred in NC (Mar 29, 2005)

Paul, if you use a faceplate to make the indexing wheel, you will not be able to use a chuck or any other accessory that screws on the spindle !!!!

Also, a drill is not the only tool that I would want to use with an indexing setup.  Routing horizontal lines with a Dremel is another reason for the indexer.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Paul, if you use a faceplate to make the indexing wheel, you will not be able to use a chuck or any other accessory that screws on the spindle !!!! "
> 
> This is true, but not all of us have chucks, so this is where I am starting. A plate to fit behind a chuck can be done. I assume that you would just tighten the chuck against the plate.
> ...


----------



## penhead (Mar 29, 2005)

So you say you want some cheese with that whine[][}][]



> _Originally posted by penworks_
> <br />I put my name on that list years ago,
> when he was just starting to think about it. []


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 29, 2005)

I wasn't whinning, just stating the facts []

But if it comes to that...well I can whine with the best. []
After all, I have a vise & a press to show for it []


----------



## penhead (Mar 29, 2005)

OK, well if it comes to that and that works then break out the glasses and I will join you...Reisling or Bordeaux..?? [][]




> _Originally posted by penworks_
> <br />I wasn't whinning, just stating the facts []
> 
> But if it comes to that...well I can whine with the best. []
> After all, I have a vise & a press to show for it []


----------



## Mudder (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />OK, well if it comes to that and that works then break out the glasses and I will join you...Reisling or Bordeaux..?? [][]
> 
> 
> ...



Do we have to seperate you two? []


----------



## penhead (Mar 29, 2005)

I love making wine bottle stoppers...I just never get a chance to use them[][]

...bring a bottle of Beaujolais with you when ya come[][]


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 29, 2005)

I like making wine stoppers too. But my wife can polish off a bottle of vino, before I can get the stopper out of the drawer []

Mudder, we allready are 2000 miles apart, 
How much futher can you seperate us [B)]


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 30, 2005)

Hopefully, Mr. Bealle will be at the woodturners meeting in two weeks.  I'll try to ask him if his indexer is commercially available. Still I'd pay attention to Paul's project as JR's stuff won't be cheap!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />Hopefully, Mr. Bealle will be at the woodturners meeting in two weeks.  I'll try to ask him if his indexer is commercially available. Still I'd pay attention to Paul's project as JR's stuff won't be cheap!


Does that mean I need to raise my prices[][]


----------



## penhead (Mar 30, 2005)

Does this mean I have to ask for an increase in salary..[][:0][]
..such a vicious cycle[][]




> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 30, 2005)

Just remember......my order was placed befor the price increase []


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 2, 2005)

Update! Got the first proto type 'bout done. Learned a couple of things in the proccess. I had to turn the face plate around because it crowded the end of the mandrel. Will also have to make the rods and guides on the tool 'slide' a little closer tolerances, too much play for my liking, but a good start. A drill was too big, so went with the Dremel.


----------



## penhead (Apr 2, 2005)

Looking great Paul...feeling anticipation setting in...and in my very humble nontoolmaking opinion, the Dremel is a much better idea since I have about a million attachments for it...also, just a thought, but my Dremel also has a flex extension with it..possible to mount the flex and keep the tool itself completely out of the way..??


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />Looking great Paul...feeling anticipation setting in...and in my very humble nontoolmaking opinion, the Dremel is a much better idea since I have about a million attachments for it...also, just a thought, but my Dremel also has a flex extension with it..possible to mount the flex and keep the tool itself completely out of the way..??



I just got a flex shaft for mine, too. should work with little or no modifications other than a top piece to put under the clamp. Could make that out of a piece of wood, if you have one laying around[]


----------



## wayneis (Apr 2, 2005)

Paul I can't wait to see the finished product, I can't tell you how happy that I am with the blank drilling jig that I bought from you.  Drilling was never so easy and acurite.

Wayne


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 2, 2005)

How many positions are you using for the indexer, Paul?  This setup looks good.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />How many positions are you using for the indexer, Paul?  This setup looks good.



It has 24. I am looking forward to getting it tuned up. Hope to do that by early next week.


----------



## driften (Apr 2, 2005)

Cool! Next you will have to add the sprial attachment []

I look forward to seeing the finished product. I think this index setup would be a great thing to have.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by driften_
> <br />Cool! Next you will have to add the sprial attachment []
> 
> I look forward to seeing the finished product. I think this index setup would be a great thing to have.


I have been trying to figure out if the spiral thing can be done on the lathe as an add on with the indexer, or will have to be a separate thing. 
Gotta stick to one thing for a bit. My wife asks me why there is smoke coming out of my ears is from sometimes[]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 7, 2005)

Another update. Got to play with the indexer a little a couple of nights ago. Here's a pic. There is still some tinkering to do. Biggest issue is working space. Gets a little cramped.  This pic also shows what happens when you miss count your holes[] thee are a couple of more pics in my gadgets folder in the photo area. Thanks for looking.



<br />


----------

